# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هم الهكسوس وما قصتهم مع نبي الله يوسف الصديق عليه السلام

## ابو عبد الحميد الشمري

*بني إسرائيل بين الهكسوس الفلسطينيين والفراعنة بقلم : عمر محمد أبو العطا*



بني إسرائيل بين الفراعنة والهكسوس

الهكسوس قوم ظلمهم التاريخ بأيدي الكتاب والمؤرخين الذين حاولوا طمس تاريخهم وحضارتهم ما أمكنهم ؛ ظُلموا في تسميتهم كما ظُلموا في تاريخهم وحضارتهم ؛ فنرى أحد الكتاب المرموقين يذهب لترجمة إسمهم من ملوك الخيل إلى البدو أو الرعاة أو يسميهم على أحسن تقدير بالملوك الرعاة ؛ ورغم أنهم وُجدوا قبل الإسلام بقرون ؛ ورغم أن أروع مآثرهم أنهم إحتضنوا سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام ومن بعده سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام وزوجته وأبناءه الأسباط ؛ ورغم أنهم جعلوا سيدنا يوسف مكين أمين وجعلوه على خزائن الأرض ( وقال الملك إئتوني به أستخلصه لنفسي ؛ قال إجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم ؛ وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض يتبوأمنها حيث يشاء ... ) ورغم أنهم سمحوا لسيدنا يوسف بإستقدام كل أهله إلى مصر ( ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا ... ) ورغم أن سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام كان له بين الهكسوس ما يشبه الوضع الملكي (رب قد آتيتني من الملك وعلمتني من تأويل الأحاديث ) ورغم أن حكم العدل كان سارياً بين الهكسوس ( يوسف أعرض عن هذا وإستغفري لذنبك إنك كنتِ من الخاطئين ) ورغم أن الإشارات الإيمانية كانت سارية حتى عند الطبقة الحاكمة في المجتمع ( قالت إمرأة العزيز الآن حصحص الحق أنا راودته عن نفسه وإنه لمن الصادقين ؛ ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب وأن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين ؛ وما أبريء نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي إن ربي غفور رحيم ) رغم كل ذلك إلا أننا نجد كاتب بحجم أحمد شلبي يُسقط الآية الكريمة التي تتحدث عن كفر الأعراب عليهم ( الأعراب أشد كفراً ونفاقاً وأجدر ألا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله والله عليم حكيم ) وهذا قمة الظلم والإجحاف ومجانبة المنطق في حق قومإحتضنوا الأنبياء وكرموهم وتركوا لهم الحرية الكاملة في تصريف شؤون البلاد والعباد ...!!
الهكسوس : أصل التسمية
( هك - سوس ) = ( هك = حق ؛ سوس = حصان ) = ( حق الحصان ) = ( مالك الحصان ) = ( ملوك الخيل ) 
الهكسوس عرب جاءوا من فلسطين وبلاد الشام وتوجهوا إلى مصر وتغلبوا على الفراعنة وهزموهم وكونوا أسر حاكمة أمتد حكمها لما يقارب الثلاثمائة عام ( وخلال فترة حكمهم كانت رحلة سيدنا يوسف إلى مصر بعد بيعه ) .
كان الهكسوس متفوقون جداً على الفراعنة في كل شيء وخاصة إستخدام الحديد ... والأخطر صناعة العربة التي يجرها الحصان وهي تساوي في وقتنا الحاضر ناقلة الجند أو الدبابة ...!!
لمعرفة الهكسوس بأسرار الحديد سجلوا لأنفسهم براءآت إختراع كثيرة لم تكن معروفه حتى وقتهم ... فصنعوا لأول مرة في التاريخ عربة يجرها الحصان تحمل رجلان مقاتلان أو أكثر ... يتفرغ أحدهم لقيادة الحصان رغم كونه مقاتل ويتفرغ الثاني للقتال تماماً ... وبهذه الطريقة إستطاعوا هزيمة الفراعنة والتغلب عليهم .
لقد أرشدنا القرآن الكريم للتمايز الواضح والفرق بين الفراعنة والهكسوس في كثير من آياته المعجزة .
فالقرآن الكريم عندما يتحدث عن الفراعنة وخاصة الحكام منهم يتحدث عنهم بلقب ( فرعون ) دائماً وأبداً ؛ وحينما يتحدث عن حكام مصر من الهكسوس يتحدث عنهم بلقب ( ملك ) وهذا واضح في قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام .
كان الفراعنة يحكمون مصر لفترة طويلة ثم جاء الهكسوس من فلسطين والشام وحكموا مصر ثلاثمائة عام ؛ فكانوا بذلك يحكمون الشام ومصر ؛ ولأن سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام وأسرته بما فيهم سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام
مقيمون في أرض فلسطين التي يحكمها الهكسوس كان سهل عليهم أن ينتقلوا إلى مصر التي يحكمها الهكسوس ؛ وهم بذلك إنما يتنقلون بين ولايات هكسوسية ؛ وهو ما جعلهم ليسوا غرباء في مصر بل وتبوؤوا مناصب محترمة في مصر الهكسوسية وحظوا بعناية ورعاية منقطعة النظير وجاؤوا بكل من رغب من أهلهم من فلسطين إلى مصر ليعيشوا هناك في رغد وهناء ويمارسوا دينهم كما يحلوا لهم بين الهكسوس الذين يعرفونهم من قبل .
كلنا يعلم أن بني إسرائيل عاشوا بين المصريين في سعادة وهناء ورضا فما الذي تغير وجعلهم منبوذون في مصر ؛ ومضطهدون ومطاردون وذكورهم معرضون للإبادة بنص القرآن الكريم ...؟؟
الذي تغير هو السلالة الحاكمة وجنسية الحكام ...!!
كان الحكم للفراعنة ؛ وجاء الهكسوس من فلسطين وهزموا الفراعنة وحكموا مصر فهاجر إليهم بني إسرائيل من فلسطين وسكنوا معهم في مصر لأنهم يعرفونهم من فلسطين وسمحوا لهم بممارسة دينهم والتقرب من الحكام 
وبعد ثلاثمائة عام إستطاع الفراعنة الذين كانوا قد إنسحبوا إلى مناطق النوبة تجميع قواهم والهجوم على الهكسوس وطردهم مجدداً من مصر إلى فلسطين والشام ... وعاد الحكم في مصر للفراعنة من جديد .
ولأن الهكسوس يحكمون فلسطين والشام في تلك الفترة كان سهل عليهم مغادرة مصر بعد الهزيمة والرجوع إلى بلادهم الأصلية فلسطين والشام ... لكن المشكلة وقعت على رأس اليهود بني إسرائيل ؛ فلم يكونوا مقاتلين فيواجهوا ولم يكونوا أصحاب أرض في مصر فيثبتوا ولم تكن لهم أرض أو بلاد فيعودوا إليها ولأنهم ليسوا هكسوس فلم يهربوا مع الهكسوس فبقوا في مصر ينتظرون مصيرهم مع الحكم الفرعوني الجديد ...!!
الخطير في الأمر ان اليهود بني إسرائيل كانوا حلفاء الهكسوس أعداء الفراعنة ؛ وكون الهكسوس هربوا لبلادهم دون أن يتمكن الفراعنة من إستعبادهم والإنتقام منهم والتنكيل بهم والتشفي منهم ؛ فقد صب الفراعنة جام غضبهم على بني إسرائيل ونكلوا بهم وإستعبدوهم وتركوا نساءهم على قيد الحياة وقتلوا كل طفل يولد لهم مستندين في ذلك على نبوءة تقول بأن أحد مواليد بني إسرائيل سيقتل الفرعون ... وبعدها كان ما نعرفه من قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون ثم هروب بني إسرائيل من مصر متجهين صوب فلسطين حيث يقيم حلفاءهم الهكسوس ...!!
ما الدليل على كون الهكسوس ليسوا فراعنة وعلى أن بني إسرائيل لم يعيشوا مع الفراعنة في هناء وتصالح ...؟؟
ينقسم تاريخ بني إسرائيل في مصر إلى قسمين أو عهدين
العهد الأول : في كنف الهكسوس ؛ منذ دخول سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام إلى مصر ثم لحاق أهله به حتى ما قبل عهد سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ؛ وقد كانوا في هذا العهد في قمة الطمأنينة والحظوة .
العهد الثاني : في كنف الفراعنة ؛ من هزيمة الهكسوس وخروجهم من مصر حتى عهد فرعون الخروج الذي تم في عهده ذروة الإضطهاد لبني إسرائيل وهروبهم تجاه فلسطين دولة الهكسوس .
كل أيات القرآن الكريم التي تتحدث عن فترة وجود سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام في مصر تطلق على حاكم مصر لقب ( الملك ) 
( وقال الملك إني أرى سبع بقراتٍ سمان ... ) يوسف 43
( وقال الملك إئتوني به ؛ فلما جاءه الرسول ... ) يوسف50
( وقال الملك إئتوني به أستخلصه لنفسي ... ) يوسف 54
( ما كان ليأخذ أخاه في دين الملك إلا أن يشاء الله ... ) يوسف 76
فكل هذه الأيات توضح لنا ان لقب حاكم مصر في عهد سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام هو ( الملك )
أما وقت سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بعد أن إسترد الفراعنة الحكم فنجد القرآن الكريم يطلق على حاكم مصر لقب ( الفرعون )
( نتلوا عليك من نبأِ موسى وفرعون بالحق لقومٍ يؤمنون ) القصص 3
( إن فرعون علا في الأرض وجعل أهلها شيعاً ... ) القصص 4
( ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونري فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون ) القصص 6
( وقالت إمرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولداً وهم لا يشعرون ) القصص 9
وبهذا نعلم أن حكام مصر وقت سيدنا يوسف لم يكونوا فراعنة بل هكسوس من فلسطين
وحكام مصر وقت سيدنا موسى هم فراعنة إستردوا الحكم وإضطهدوا بني إسرائيل حلفاء الهكسوس .

----------


## عويش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتمنى من الأخ كاتب الموضوع إفادتي بالمراجع التي تثبت أن الهكسوس هم الملوك الذين احتضنوا سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام، هل ورد هذا في كتب التفاسير؟، وكذلك بالنسبة لمعناهم وأصل تسميتهم ماهي المراجع التي استقيت منها المعتى والأصل؟ 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

بالنسبة لكون الهكسوس هم الحاكمون لمصر وقت سيدنا يوسف فهذا ثابت تاريخاً في الفترة من الأسرة الثانية عشر الفرعونية وحتى نهاية الأسرة السابعة عشر 
لكن عندي مشكلة وهو أن المقال يُظهِر الهكسوس على أنهم طيبون على طول الخط والفراعنة أشراس على طول الخط 
مع ان الواقع يثبت أن الفراعنة فيهم الطيب وفيهم الشرس 
والهكسوس فيهم الطيب وفيهم الشرس 
أليس الهكسوس هم الذين كانوا يحكمون مصر وقت أن دخل سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى مصر وكان ملك مصر الهكسوسي وقتها حاول اغتصاب السيدة سارة زوجة إبراهيم أكثر من مرة ؟؟؟؟ 
إذن لا يصح تصوير الهكسوس على أنهم ملائكة على الإطلاق والفراعنة شياطين على الإطلاق 
فكل عصر فيه الطيب وفيه الخبيث 
فمثلاً الدولة العثمانية ستجد فيها الخليفة العادل والخليفة الظالم 
وكذلك في الدولة العباسية ستجد فيها المأمون والمعتصم والواثق الذي عَذبوا أحمد بن حنبل 
وستجد فيها المتوكل الذي نصف أحمد بن حنبل 
وستجد فيها أبو جعفر المنصور الذي جَلَدَ أبو حنيفة ومالك رحمهما الله الأول لرفضه تولي منصب القضاء والثاني لإصداره فتوى فهم منها الخليفة أن مالك يبيح الخروج عليه . 
فكما أن لكل حاكم حسنات وسيئات 
فكذلك لكل حقبة زمنية أو لكل أسرة حاكمة تجد فيها حكام عدول وحكام طغاة

----------

